# Food Safety News - 07/06/2022 When is sanitary history too ripe for the jury?



## daveomak.fs (Jul 6, 2022)

When is sanitary history too ripe for the jury?​By Dan Flynn on Jul 06, 2022 12:06 am
Does a company’s sanitary record figure into its possible criminal conduct when involved in an outbreak of foodborne illness? That question is being disputed during the pre-trial stage of the United States v. Paul Kruse. Pre-trial motions are scheduled for July 22 in the Texas Western District court in Austin. Kruse, 67, is the retired... Continue Reading

Source of 7-year Listeria outbreak found in Germany​By News Desk on Jul 06, 2022 12:05 am
German officials believe they have solved a seven-year Listeria outbreak that included the death of one man. Using next generation sequencing (NGS) methods, the Bavarian State Office for Health and Food Safety (LGL) helped identify a likely connection between Listeria infections in Lower Bavaria and in the district of Altötting since 2015 and a food... Continue Reading

EU sees rise in fraud exchanges and RASFF alerts in 2021​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 06, 2022 12:02 am
There was an increase in the number of food safety reports on a platform managed by the European Commission in 2021, according to a new report. The Alert and Cooperation Network (ACN) includes the Rapid Alert System for Food and Feed (RASFF), Administrative Assistance and Cooperation system (AAC) and the Food Fraud Network (FFN). In 2021, 4,607 notifications... Continue Reading

FDA steps up enforcement on imported infant formula, seafood, dried fruit, etc.​By News Desk on Jul 06, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


----------

